# Do you want to go out with me?



## mfprado

Hello!
Could anyone tell me how to ask a girl out in Romanian?
Maybe a translated form of "Do you want to go out with me?" or "Would you go out with me?", but it would be very nice if anyone tell me the way you romanians ask your girls out.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,
I suppose it would be very natural to say "Vrei să ieşim la o cafea?" (Would you like us to go out for some coffee?). It depends a lot on the nature of your relationship (co-worker / girl next door / friend that you want to know better / model you just met on the street... )


----------



## mfprado

It's a friend I would like to know better... I'm brazilian, she is romanian and we live in france, i think it would be nice to ask her out in different languages...
So i look for a way to ask her out in romanian, maybe not for a coffee, for anything, i would love just to ask her out...
Thank you again...


----------



## lapalixx

I think that "Vrei sa iesi cu mine?" (Do you want to go out with me?) or "Ai dori sa iesi cu mine?" (Would you like to go out with me?) should be ok.
But I am not a native speaker!


----------



## Trisia

lapalixx said:


> I think that "Vrei sa iesi cu mine?" (Do you want to go out with me?) or "Ai dori sa iesi cu mine?" (Would you like to go out with me?) should be ok.
> But I am not a native speaker!



Yes, they're OK. I'll just add the diacritical marks 

Vrei să ieşi cu mine?
Ai dori să ieşi cu mine?


----------



## OldAvatar

Come on!
No offence to anyone but_ Vrei să ieşi cu mine_ sounds awful!

First, you should ask her what is she doing tomorrow night, for example...
Then, you tell her that you're thinking to go out somewhere. As simple as that.

- Ce faci mâine seară? Mă gândeam să ieşim pe undeva...


----------



## Trisia

None taken .

I don't think it sounds awful. It's a good enough translation of "Do you want to go out with me?" (I actually like "ai dori să..." less). The English version is almost as silly as the one in Romanian anyway.

Having said that, thanks for joining in the thread, and for your suggestion. I believe it probably matches mfprado's context.


----------



## lapalixx

I agree, in the real life a "less direct" invitation works much better!! But the purpose was to have a literal translation(!), not to choose the best way to ask it.
P.S: Mersi pentru ca m-ati pus semnele diacritice!


----------



## mfprado

I would like to thank you all for the help with the Romanian translations and would like to inform that you saved my life...

Thank you all very much!


----------



## JMMX

It seems to me there is a possible misinterpretation here.

Typically we think "Would you like to go out with me?" as kind of the silly, middle school, "become a person who is going out with me" question, or just some kind of general in the future - type question. In this case Old Avatar's reaction is quite correct. It is silly/awkward.

But is can also be a more simple "would you like to go out [tomorrow]?" that anyone might casually ask any friend, romantic intention or otherwise. This would be a little less silly and correspond more clearly to your suggestions.


----------



## Robyyz

I think it's not so polite to ask"Vrei să ieşi cu mine?"
It's to direct and if you don't know well that person....it's embarassing too
More polite,however,would be as there was said before me...(to make a short introduction) followed by :
"Ce faci (when you want e.g.:tonight=deseară,tomorrow=mâine and so on..)...? Pot să te invit la (where you want to for e.g:at dinner=la cină,in the city=în oraş and so on...).
For example:
Ce faci astă seară?Pot sa te invit să luăm cina împreună?

That's my opinion.


----------



## viuchi

I totally agree with Robbyz and OldAvatar. _Vrei să ieşi cu mine_ sounds to me like a literal translation from English, one of the unfortunately too many "furculision" examples that have lately become so frequent in Romanian.
We're talking here about the right linguistic expression to be used in specific circumstances, it's a matter of pragmatics. Different situations are addressed in different linguistic ways in different languages. This is why we have, for instance, _Fumatul interzis_ in Romanian, whereas English (_No smoking_), French (_Défense de fumer_), Spanish (_Prohibido fumar_) and so on, all use different structures for conveying the same meaning; nobody would dream of translating _No smoking_ by *_Niciun fumat_ (?) or any other supposedly "faithful" or literal expression, or _Défense de fumer_ by _Interdicţie de a fuma_.

So, the right way to ask a girl out in Romanian would indeed be, in my opinion, asking first _Ce faci diseară?_, for example. And then proposing a plan, like _Vrei să mergem la film?/Vrei să bem ceva?_, etc.


----------

